# Mahindra Max 28 XM will not crank



## Newt59 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey Folks,
Greetings from Northwest Georgia.

I have since about 2013 been the proud owner of a Max 28 XL gear drive. It replaced a worn out 8N, and while it doesn't have the brute power of the Ford, it has been a great little tractor. It has 122 hours, so I am not pushing it hard.

Yesterday it cranked up fine, as it always has, and I pulled it into a storage area to load shingles in the bucket to lift up to a roof job. I turned the key, waited for the glow plugs and stuff to get ready, and ... Nothing. Engine makes no effort to turn over. Not even a low battery click or anything. It is like no voltage is being fed to the starter.

Battery voltage is fine, I went ahead and cleaned the terminals though, just to be sure.

I have tried all I know, which isn't much. Basically the seat safety switch and checking fuses. All look ok. I guess I will have to pay big bucks for a manual.

I had taken the fuel filter and air filter out to try and get the numbers to find replacements for routine service a few days previous. And after cleaning the air filter I put all back in. And it cranked and ran fine afterwards.

But now, nothing. I feel like it has to be something easy and obvious I am missing.

Does anyone have any ideas? All help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Newt, welcome to the tractor forum.

Have you tried bypassing the transmission and PTO safety switches? These are the usual culprits.


----------



## Newt59 (Apr 23, 2017)

No, not yet. I guess I'm going to have to get a electrical diagram and a book.

But I do find it is popping the ETR fuse. 10 amp, about 3 seconds after turning on the switch. Not sure what it is or does, but obviously it is important.

I can jump direct to the starter and it will crank, but quits runnnig as soon as I take away the jumper.

I found a comment elsewhere that said the seat switch wiring. Will check that asap.

It was fine, I got off to load the shingles and shut it down. And then...nothing.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Give your dealer a call regarding the ETR fuse blowing. The source of the trouble is usually a pinched wiring harness under the seat. Common issue.


----------



## cshortt (May 25, 2017)

My 28XL has done the same thing. What I found is that I bumped the PTO engagement handle getting on or off. With the PTO engaged (even partially) it will do what you are stating. Make sure your PTO is fully in the "off" position.


----------

